# Italian special paratroopers in SOG during Vietnam War



## mike_cos (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi my friends,

veterans paratroopers said to me that during Vietnam War some selected Italian Paratroopers served SOG. My question is: anyone knows if is it true? And if yes, anyone has some stuffs like docu or pics related to this?

Airborne!

Mike


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 1, 2011)

Neither of Plaster's books mention something like this.  I doubt that it happened, if no other reason then security and Europes general unwillingness to assist in anyway.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 1, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Neither of Plaster's books mention something like this.  I doubt that it happened, if no other reason then security and Europes general unwillingness to assist in anyway.



Thanks SOWT... in this case we say "is not true, but we want to believe"..


----------

